# Anyone ever try this on cleaning rabbits.



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Had this in the other thread. But no one has responded


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never really felt the need to remove the guts from a rabbit until I'm done hunting and ready to clean them all at once. That being said, it looks pretty slick!


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

I have never tried but I would think it would be quite a mess if it's shot with a shot gun unless it's a clean head shot


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

My hunter education instructor suggested this for bunnies back in 1996.

Forgot all about it until now.

Hopefully in a year or ten I will see some bunnies on public land to harvest.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Seen something similar ...small cut at rear squeeze and swing like a bat turning as you swing .Never had the nerve to try it .


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Never seen it before. I kept expecting an explosion. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I've always done mine this way... Nothing new


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Did it that way for years, too. It just makes the load a little lighter if you're carrying several. It's actually easier to gut them when cleaning and less of a mess.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

It works took me a couple tries to get down clean.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

It may work but what was mentioned earlier about shot penetrating through meat and into intestinal tract/gut shot. Realistically your pushing s#$_t into the hole left by the shot, along with pushing out the back. Even gut shot rabbits without pushing it into the entrance hole is difficult enough to properly clean.

Also anyone ever working on an assembly line understands the effeciency of only handling a part once, or eliminating a process altogether. In the video it plainly audible to remove lungs and heart later. Which means time spent opening the gut and time spent removing heart and lungs at a later date.

Also what was mentioned previously of spreading bacteria and crap into meat is non productive to preparation for the table. Or keeping the chance of salmonella down.

Your more than welcome to continue. Personally I opt for removing a process and not gutting it at all. It is quicker, providing boneless meat, safer (less crap/bacteria) and much better table fare. Bon appetite


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

i all ways cut them and take it out.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Fillet the backstraps and cut off the back legs.


----------

